

Complete, stand alone Stanford machine learning course notes - alexholehouse
http://holehouse.org/mlclass/

======
nosignal
Here are my notes (on github). Nowhere near as polished as this version, and
probably reveals more about my process of understanding than machine learning
itself, but if we're sharing: [https://github.com/mechamoth/ml-
class/blob/master/ML_Notes.o...](https://github.com/mechamoth/ml-
class/blob/master/ML_Notes.org)

------
denzil_correa
Thanks for the great resource. I wish there was a way every student could
share notes with everyone.

~~~
ivan_ah
My friend and I have been thinking about this for a while.

Q.How would people share notes? A) Could be live sharing in class (etherpad
for ex: <http://piratepad.net/sj8l1FIUIK> ), then contents of pad get
transferred to a wiki and people are free to edit.

Q2.Why would people put in the effort to type-in their notes? A2) Therein lies
the trouble...

If you can think of a business model, or an incentives structure that would
make this a open collaborative project, do pm me. Note: It would be against my
values to put ads all over site to monetize.

~~~
der_ketzer
When I was in Germany, a group of students (who wanted to do it) were given
the task to take notes in latex. Then every week they compiled the pdf and was
put on the website of the faculty.

To write the latex file, they worked together (sharing the same file, same
idea as google docs).

And at the end, they put the effort only because they thought it was nice to
have all the notes in pdf, commitment with the class, and because it was a
good idea to share it with the other students. I still have all my mathematic
classes pdf's.

~~~
denzil_correa
I believe this is commonly called "scribing". A lot of professors over the
world follow the same for their courses.

------
mavroprovato
Just something that caught my eye: In the introduction, you have written
"clarification problem", which of course should be "classification problem".

~~~
alexholehouse
Cheers - updated!

------
pigs
Thanks for this, especially for annotating the lectures. It's much easier to
skim/review this way. I was rewatching the computer vision pipeline lectures
over the weekend when it occurred to me that they might not be available when
the new class starts.

------
coho
Thank you good sir, wish more people shared their quality notes like you!

------
metaobject
Wow! What a great resource, thanks!

------
capkutay
What math preliminaries are necessary to understand machine learning? I'm
taking a basic linear algebra and probability course in the Spring...I'm
wondering if that would be enough.

~~~
nosignal
In this specific course, not much. I personally had no maths education beyond
year 12, and only what I'd picked up along the way while reading around the
subject. All the maths you'll need to know is explained thoroughly enough in
the lectures. I think if you already know linear algebra, you'll have a head
start - I didn't know it, and it took a bit of work to get up to speed.

There is a lot of discussion of derivatives and partial derivatives in the
course, however it's entirely possible to complete the course and feel
comfortable with the material without understanding derivatives. At least, it
was for me =)

As for machine learning more generally, I'm certain a greater understanding of
the maths behind what's going on would make you a better practitioner. I'm
sure there are plenty of people currently making their living applying ML
techniques without being maths experts, but I'm also sure the leaders in the
ML field are maths experts.

------
ya3r
Why not a git repo on Github? So people can contribute.

~~~
alexholehouse
Mainly because the HTML Evernote pumps out is pretty disgusting - it works in
terms of making the markup look like it did in Evernote, but it's not
structured and does some pretty interesting things.

I'm hoping to work on cleaning it up over the next few weeks, at which point a
repo might be a good idea. My only slight concern is that if every man and his
dog contributes we may end up with a really thorough, in depth overview of the
topics, which in one sense would be brilliant, but on the other hand would
make it far more than just a simple reflection of the course.

However, that's hardly reason not to do it, and there can always be one copy
in it's current, terse format, so when I get the HTML sorted I'll do that and
see what happens....

